# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  My first novel, "The Continuum", now available

## PaulConventionWV

Hi, I just published my first novel, a psychological thriller called "The Continuum", on Amazon!

Link: http://www.amazon.com/The-Continuum-...ds=levi+grandt

This book is full of ideas about liberty and the struggle for a young man's freedom.  If you enjoy thriller novels with built-in segments on philosophy and psychology, then this is the book for you.  You'll be pondering your own existence in no time!  

Descrption:



> Maurice Harper can't help feeling like there's something or someone directing his life, and it's not him.  Dissatisfied and restless, he attempts to break free from his environment after a series of mysterious and harrowing events befall him, only to find that all is not as it seems.  In search of meaning, Maury runs down an old dirt road without realizing that this will forever change who he is and reveal the force that directs his destiny.  Can he handle the truth and make sense of what happened as he explores his strange new existence?


Be sure to check it out and if you like it, tell your friends and don't forget to review it!  Thanks!

Levi Grandt
Author

----------


## fr33

Cool. You should consider putting it out in audiobook form. This genre is popular.

----------


## pessimist

I just started the Dexter series, but I have been pondering my own existence since I was like 12.

Is there an eBook version? Or a small sample?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I just started the Dexter series, but I have been pondering my own existence since I was like 12.
> 
> Is there an eBook version? Or a small sample?


There is a Kindle version.  Just look it up on Amazon, and you can also look inside the book for a preview.

----------


## Carlybee

Cool...will check it out.

----------


## pessimist

> There is a Kindle version.  Just look it up on Amazon, and you can also look inside the book for a preview.



lol sorry, I was on my phone and didn't bother clicking the link. Once I'm done with Dexter, I'll check it out. Only 2.99.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> lol sorry, I was on my phone and didn't bother clicking the link. Once I'm done with Dexter, I'll check it out. Only 2.99.


Yep.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Bump.

I have another short story published on Amazon for just $0.99 called "A Boy's Dream".  If anyone wants links to anything, just PM me.  I see my post made it onto the front page, so I'm hoping that means more enthusiasm.  If I get enough fans, I'll publish more novels in the future so don't pass up this opportunity to support a budding new author!

Thanks.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Just thought I'd update this thread.  I'm starting to get a small following for my book and I'm trying to spread it on certain online venues, but I need more reviews.  I'm doing a special deal for the holidays, just $10.

If you're interested in reading it and expanding your mind, click here:

http://www.amazon.com/Continuum-Levi...continuum+levi

You can also visit my website by clicking the link in my sig for more.

----------

